# Flex Driver with tiny cars should be deactivated!



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

I am constantly have to pickup fresh boxes that other drivers left behind because these boxes won't fit into their tiny cars. Whenever I make a delivery of 2 or 3 fresh boxes, I have to fit an additional 6 to 8 or even 10 empty fresh boxes that other driver didn't bother to take back to the warehouse. 
I have seen cars leaving the warehouse with zero avilable space other than the driver's seat. These driver will not have the room to pickup any empty fresh totes. Therefore, instad of waiting for the customer to complain that no one is picking up the empty bags they want removed from their front door,Amazon should simply deactivate drivers with tiny cars.
After all! You will need the right tool for this job!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Instead of giving this *"great*" suggestion, why dont you also buy a small car too, everyone will be happy, including yourself!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Instead of giving this *"great*" suggestion, why dont you also buy a small car too, everyone will be happy, including yourself!


I love the drivers who have their trunk full when they pickup. Your here to pick up boxes, make space.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

did the customer say the totes are there bc another driver couldnt take them?

i am guessing part of it is drivers not wanting to go back to the wh


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> did the customer say the totes are there bc another driver couldnt take them?
> 
> i am guessing part of it is drivers not wanting to go back to the wh


Empty totes can be flatten and returned to the WH next block/day/week/month/year/century ................no hurry!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Empty totes can be flatten and returned to the WH next block/day/week/month/year/century ................no hurry!


This. They fold. Throw all the packing materials into 1 or on the floor of your car, who cares. Fold the rest. Done.

But yeah. Some drivers are just lazy.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I love the drivers who have their trunk full when they pickup. Your here to pick up boxes, make space.


This is probably done intentionally.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Prag,

Roll up in your bike.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> This is probably done intentionally.


You would think so. But the last one looked like my father's car. Every tool/fluid just in case. Looked like it had been sitting there for a while.

I also love the uber drivers at the airport who do this. I can understand if your just doing uber expecting to pick up the bar crowd, no reason for space in the trunk, but when you sit for hours at the airport to get a ride?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Trebor said:


> ...................I can understand if your just doing uber expecting to pick up the bar crowd, no reason for space in the trunk, but when you sit for hours at the airport to get a ride?


Uber drivers who pick up the bar crowd needs this to be fitted in the back seat (see below)


----------

